# SE QLD: Mangrove exploration



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work, jackity jack jack!

Good to see your epic journeys are still happening! 8)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Great result Red, 
Well done landing your target species, they look cool the jacks, would love to fish for them oneday. 8) 
And a nice feed to top it off.
Im always very impressed with the amount of k's you travel in a single fishing trip :lol: :lol:

Well done!!


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice one Red!!!

I have always wanted to hit that creek, now you have given me the insperation to give it a crack!! How deep is the water there?

Ben


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> What a beautiful spot.
> Ok.. fair enough, some strange people might not call a muddy, insect-infested, smelly, weedy, salty stream 'beautiful'....


The EPA apparently thinks it's beautiful - it's on the hit-list for later this year.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great report Red.

What Predatek were you using?

When's the big paddle to Peel or Macleay Islands?

Yep, you better catch up all the fish there before October, that's going to be a big green zone. Actually I think its not a bad idea to make a few nursery creeks like that one a green zone. Its when they take away reefs that I get angry.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looks like a great area to paddle and to arrive back with dinner is perfect.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWpYRtIAARHfgAAQYefemLz/XqA////wUATErZeplQFC20Q1T9CaCaAmmmqe1TJoAGQaA0yAVT2mjIZI1J5EAeoDJkxA0DIBFPaBU9TT01T1NqaGnkhpoaAAADQcwCYATAACYAAmAAJTRBGgTSelPCnoKeoG1PUNqDTQ0zSTETwNigDr7ewf37p10Yd/b83Fo3Ilhiz3HTv79aWkd3GSzwtVyhBNhp9mxpX9O7UVaNpKEyt4GxsUuyK3chvgFjusX0BDvYKC+qgLZgHCgBlc8xlDvabUN5hVxRFUbE7QSaCuOODyiVK3/ka0wndKE0mIXRgQM+2wIK4JZy0R/Abs5vcJyiVnsUVxs9lWlksVzzW+tY4X3QACpsZRRcxiyVxFbGhPNsrIuBDuWDHOIxe1GLIJg2dYVqw5xvwAkjOE3aItBmSWSQummIydDtpRDYsZnnR5Z2OLhfdTLPhc8szlw0m3DpjxvguELMUawLIFiB6xJ8MUwx0FNKzTWP1tTG17xdplUQqazVqdLu6IccIWSXORM0cuh/2wfl6V8R6D59eG9p9KJlA2BOr+zYHhq4J1kDPyEhACR/S+P8ZTkC3OM3ig4Jmt6+enbPtrv+nu8cmTKLi8V2UbFbPWoqU8YWcOTkRLpSMljM9WqZCqd0rFKo9srETZyN5Q+W1pj+fLhljg394huyzNvNz80cETR0RVN5E3f9nYe5332XkPKZpFFIOSIioT4ShmQEj5EWblZhHWKoJIHhJmY7OwECKuh0Aw30KxSFd4AIQscfgwmVMjEgcCTIixIdEsaTkPERaaSd1T1fnucxMsbRd3UbZdOpdUlv6PxwSXctVY3E92A/FrZ0yPnuYcp9XER2QG0qOKIMoc3ZW9T1l40blHI1nfjo9D5Z4eAyrUPB3eJTl7EDUpeFUzCM59AgNqK1b6tsobv4JLB+xD2h1EqOdPWGj6IYEmZ0CUlDzgomkmcqFI2ouHu9k+XjxwU52IuNOZhrZrs1ekf6qoOb2f518O23fuWe/TRb6VTpszf0r2LtH17C5Dtk+vYzhU5NlmfO4wqu1o5unF3MoruqikqzSHEzp1hG1dGl9d+q1bGrWEWMM2m6ZQhSbGVGkFZjxeuBnT3+mB9j32yQYu8cpEGAh0xN7sIiUKkBiU21eALQWLBuCAISUBDKCoSCnc0kqk2YFKEQVVSU26VnQoQ21kXodJO7mHN9sXnQns8LTNmfgmUByJimaRP0aRYKYlvVS9cLz2+iCxXju1rCcma5cWy7gybcY9b5dl8FcKl64n15fGb3H4rXV3XwTEZoc0RSQ9ZnRDpJdU6ZnVE/uTo3xW8I5kkypXqLB9YV7Mk220lVHlhJ2QNUxq4awih6g4YG6QZX+DRuNFoMMzKF4yQO4pY17u0haYIzzfPEdJpO66DpBZBfWC6Vq4wxTjP29VRK0jzoKo8AXCDVEpGlISol+7TxhPwIYg01jYysNRTU5RM3JUYZs8i60pCbyRO16IuueQhgVhw0WEXWqSNYhqXFGjvfXq7fgZKkBmS5wWLUV5b30oYVUHVNKTa7pCJSjQTePwnCNllDsGaKd++8YytOehXnbAZlmQSHkZzdmZzSxopZ/xdyRThQkGpYRtIA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red good to see the exploration produced some variety mate, and a shower with no towel required after :lol:

When in the mood for another research run have a look at Patts Point at the top of Macleay Island which should be a breeze in your yak particularly using the tide...off the point, in season squire [look for a hole about 10m+ near the northern most red beacon] and macks, and around the corner on the eastern side a little bay and anchorage can often produce


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice one Leigh. A couple of snapps and a flatty is a good result in my books. 

(Actually I'd be happy just to catch ANYTHING keepable after several donuts in a row)  

Sounds like youre getting to know the new spots fairly quickly


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Leigh, good to hear the predatek works as well on the species up there as it did for you on the reddies down here. Excellent work on the jack, he's rather dark isnt he? Fishing has been a a bit quiet down here, river is still dirty but there have been a few cod to be caught. Anyway, glad to hear its going great guns on the fishing front for ya up there, keep it up


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

nice one mate!! Is it the flippers on those hobies that allow you to travel so far??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice LONG paddle/peddle Red. You've only been here 2 seconds and you got a Jack. :shock: Well done.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

No doubt about it Red, you always produce the goods and put fish on the table, which is just reward for the effort you put in (I guess that proves that effort = reward)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

When you get one ( a jack) a little bigger you'll know about it Red!
Great to se you're becoming a local very quickly!!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey red , it is good crabbing there , muddies galore , well it "was" , you will find it is pretty barron now because the locals hammer the place with "sunken" pots....dodge is on the money off potts pt as well , caught some ripper squinappa there and jew on mullet[poddy] when i used to fish the redland bay comp in my baycruiser...if the weather is calm enough or a predicted n/ne light head directly left from "your" place towards peel and drop a line between the red and yellow at south west rocks[peel , not the nsw ones] for big bream , squinappa , lippers , tailor and unfortunately knot eels .... it fires up every 3-4 days with 1/2 hour spurts of good fish ---i don't know why , but thats how its been for years . rob


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hi red that's one long trip. did you find the rock bar that goes across the creek just up from that look out good jack and cod on top of the tides there. also we tagged 40 cod and 10 jack last year a little farther up where the trees fall in the water 
milan


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice report Red and nice fish too. Would love to know how you get on with Crab Pots/Rings from the Yak, I can't imagine hauling a big Muddie onto the yak with me. Having those big nippers walking about in between your legs could be nasty. :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

